# April, special-needs pigeon, looking for forever home (Pennsylvania)



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

April the one-legged pigeon is looking for a forever home. The vet who examined her says that she lost her leg quite a while ago, possibly to a cat or dog, and she’s lucky to have survived. 
Aside from having only one leg, April appears to be very healthy. She is affectionate and smart, but she cannot fly or perch well, so she needs to be with someone who can provide for her special needs.
If you’re interested in adopting April, please private-message me. I will transport her within the mid-Atlantic region. $25 adoption fee to cover expenses. 
Thank you,
Dan


----------



## MasterJ (May 31, 2014)

She look like my female pigeon.  http://postimg.org/image/v0gybjmt9/ Take a look.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If I were looking to find a home for a disabled pigeon, I wouldn't charge a fee. Hard enough to find someone to take him, and I would just be happy to find him a good home.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

My guess would be the fee assures a good home!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know what you are saying, but it's usually hard to find a home for a bird that disabled. I think if someone is nice enough to take him on, that they are doing enough. I would feel that way anyway.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*fee*

The fee also increases the chances of getting a good home. If its free someone might take him and feed him to their snake.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

How far up is the leg gone? Prosthesis possible?


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

MasterJ-- Yes, she does. What a cutie you have!


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, as pigeonflier and ig5555 have noted, the adoption fee increases the likelihood that the pigeon will go to a good home. People trolling for birds for snake food, bait, pigeon shoots (still legal here in Pennsylvania), and so on, are less likely to pay money. Instead, they're looking for "free" whatever. You'll find that most animal shelters require adoption fees, figuring that if you can't afford a nominal adoption fee, then you probably can't afford to feed and care for the animal either, and therefore should not be adopting. There's also a lot of empirical research on this issue, backing up the fact that while adoption fees may seem counter-intuitive, they're actually a very good idea when looking for a good home (versus any home) for an animal. 
The issue of adoption fees has come up on this list before, and it's probably a good idea to add this information to the "adoption forum" sticky. It could help prevent a lot of animal abuse and neglect.


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

Gingerpoo-- that's a good idea. I've begun to do some research on prosthesis. Any suggestions? She still has her femur. I'll ask the examining vet to see if she has any of the tibiotarsus.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I think a potential home for April would have to be checked out well. Why can she not fly? Were her wings damaged when she was found? Poor thing. She's cute. Never heard of anyone putting a prosthetic leg on a pigeon though. 
Too bad you can't keep her.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*disabled pigeon*

A disabled pigoen could adjust fine if he/she is in the right home. My disabled bird sleeps on a small box with a towel on it for her to roost.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree, but a bird with one leg, and who can't fly is a responsibility, and would require time and dedication. Hard to find a home like that.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Any update on this bird? Ttibiotarsus?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have been told that the bird had been eithanized. Too bad. Poor thing.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

That is to bad


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

That stinks


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*Why?*

One of my wild pigeons has lost her foot but still has her leg and I emailed my local wildlife center which it has passed a week and they don't answer and about some of my pigeons lost their toes and I am not going to write that now because it is a long story. But Martha lost her foot and she is still fine so why did April needed to be eithanized?


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's concern. Unfortunately, April was euthanized. I wasn't able to find a home for her, and she was non-releasable (could not fly or walk well). She developed an infection and was in a lot of pain, so it was decided that euthanasia was the best option. I realize some people are categorically opposed to euthanasia, and I respect your right to believe this, but I think the choice was ethically sound. 
I hope that everyone will continue to encourage others to adopt pigeons and advocate for them.


----------

